# Anyone know a rhinestone material UK supplier???



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, can anyone tell me of a supplier in the UK for rhinestone template material on a plottor cutter.
Tried the sandblast stuff and its horrible.
currently using a black rubber stuff but very expensive!!!
Who is the manufactorer to cut out the middle man.
Or just the name of the stuff.

Thanks you all
Andy


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Shamless bump


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

Xpres.co.uk do rhinestone stuff now, £50 for 20 metres, look under online store and consumables, gem tec


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Guys

pls where can i find this materials in the uk there is alot of site but it all in the usa i want to use it for *rhinestone* template 

Hartco 425s,
DAS 
ACS black stencil 

regards 
wola


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Wola...doubt you will find DAS material or ACS material in UK because these are specially formulated material for use in their respective systems. I am not aware of either of them establishing a source in Europe. You might try email to Digital Art Solutions: and Buy-ACS.com: Your computerized cutting and printer solution Hartco is a manufacturer of a sandblast material that some use. Hartco has many distributors. To find one near you I would contact Hartco at Hartco, Inc - Reflecting the Difference for 28 Years! If there are none near you try sandblast material from a local source. Sounds like Lee has an option for you


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Buy-ACS will definitely ship to the UK, but they are closed until January 4, as you have probably already noticed on their web site. The good news is that their black rubber _should_ cut fine on your cutter. At the recommend setting on our machines, it would be equivalent to about 300g of cutting force since it's the same setting I use for difficult card stocks. But you'll probably need 2 passes and I recommend using the method where you peel off the backing sheet and apply directly to the mat so that the little cut circles stick to the mat after cutting and make weeding far easier.

Back to Andy's original post... why do you say it's horrible? What's going wrong? Perhaps it's something that we can troubleshoot!


----------



## acrobat9 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Andy ! Did you manage to get uk supplier for the stencil material , as Im in the same position as you were ! Help please . Helen


----------



## Andy the Logo (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Helen,

Yes we did find another source, I'm not at home at the moment and I cant remember the supplier, when I get back I will send it to you.

Andy


----------



## speedy1011 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi I am interested in knowing what supplier did you end of using for rhinestone material? I am having a hard time finding a supplier that ships.


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

I had a go wiy xpres template material and is not to bad but transfer tape wont work to well with it. I also tried sandblas material. Worked ok but sam problem. Once you stick your tape to the template is hell lot of job to remove it without looseling your stones. So far the best way of doing templates is to ise diy flock template. I simply press t-shirt flock to sign vinyl and then cut it. So far this work best and cheap.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

